# *RENTED Enjoy Fourth of July Week on Vanderbilt Beach Naples FL



## bocamike (May 18, 2022)

Enjoy Fourth of July Week on Vanderbilt Beach!

One week rental 4th of July Week July 2 - 9, 2022 Check-in/out 4PM/10AM Saturday to Saturday.

1 on site parking spot. No pets, no trailers, no campers no RV parking No smoking on property. Max. occupancy 4

This is a 1 bedroom 1 Bath on the beach!

Nicely located between the La Playa and the Ritz Carlton on Vanderbilt Beach

This intimate 15 unit resort is nestled on the shores of Vanderbilt Beach in beautiful Naples, Florida, offering an opportunity to enjoy a relaxing vacation in a comfortable and friendly atmosphere that can only be experienced because of the size and setting of this resort. The amenities and activities are both abundant and diverse, everything from a leisure stroll along the white sand beach or a swim in the warm gulf water to kayaking, or fishing from the shore.

For the more adventurous, power boats and wave runners are available for rental close by. Fine and casual waterfront dining both are within walking distance. Shopping, theatres, restaurants, and a public library are all very close to the resort.

The Naples area offers many fine golf courses and other attractions conveniently located not far from Gulf Pointe.

Gulf Pointe includes many amenities for our owners and guests to enjoy, such as the following:

Heated Swimming Pool Beach Chairs Kayaks Community Room Wireless Internet Access BBQ Grills Free Laundromat Beautiful Sunsets

This is unit 13 which is a 1 bedroom 1 bath with a large balcony and side Gulf View

$800. total for the week, no additional taxes or fees.

Any questions, please don't hesitate to contact me


----------



## obzhagen (May 19, 2022)

Hi - What is the sleeping situation (beds/sofa/etc?) Thanks!


----------



## RichardinLakeland (May 20, 2022)

Name of resort/motel?
Found it.
Gulf Pointe Vanderbilt Beach


----------



## obzhagen (May 24, 2022)

Still wondering what is the sleeping situation (beds/sofa/etc)?


----------



## rapmarks (May 24, 2022)

obzhagen said:


> Still wondering what is the sleeping situation (beds/sofa/etc)?


When I stayed there one bedroom with bed, queen, and an alcove or area with a sleeper sofa


----------



## bocamike (May 25, 2022)

obzhagen said:


> Still wondering what is the sleeping situation (beds/sofa/etc)?


King or Queen in bedroom double sleeper sofa in living room Max occupancy 4


----------



## obzhagen (May 26, 2022)

Is this still available?


----------



## bocamike (May 28, 2022)

obzhagen said:


> Is this still available?





obzhagen said:


> Is this still available?


Not sure... listed it with the resort office to rent price has changed. Start a private conversation for further info.


----------



## bocamike (Jun 1, 2022)

NO LONGER AVAILABLE


----------

